# How long will smoked fish last in the fridge?



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

We smoked about 20 pounds of king fillets on Saturday (brined overnight, smoked 8 hours at 165 degrees), and still have them in the fridge. 

How long will fish prepared this way keep before we need to freeze them (I'm aware that hot smoke does not preserve fish like cold smoke)?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

should be good at least a week u can also freez it i never had any last long enough to go bad


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Golden rule on freshly prepared foods is a week. You can also freeze like was said above. Foods with high fat contents can and will freeze easily. 20 pounds....child's play. Seems like you need to up the beer intake and get some crostinis.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

In my house, about a day. It disappears! At least watch to see if you start getting liquid draining to the bottom of container, sop it up.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Only a couple days! I'll come take some of that awful stuff off your hands! LOL!
Seriously, make some smoked king dip, buy a box of saltines, and it will vanish quickly!


----------



## gagodfrey (Nov 17, 2008)

The guys that are saying a week are right. Anymore than that and you are pushing your luck.


----------

